# بصراحة انا بحب عضو من اعضاء المنتدى



## كرستينا كركر (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*بصراحة في نفسي شيء و ليس لي غيركم اخبره به​​*
*انا احب شخصا في المنتدى و اعشقههههههه​​*
*و انا اصلا دخلت المنتدى لانه موجود فيه و انا مستمرة لوجوده​​*
*تعلقت فيه بشدة و لا استطيع ان اتخيل انه سيفارقني للحظة​​*
*كل الذي ارجوه ان يبادلني نفس الشعور​​*
*اختفت الكوابيس​​*
*انام على احلام جميلة​​*
*بصراحة بصراحة احببته مند دخلت الى المنتدى و صرت اميل له​​*
*مستحيل ان اتركه و اتخلى عنه بعد ان تعلقت فيه بشدة​​*

*لي طلب ارجوكم​​*

*اخبروه اني احبه​​*
*قد اتعرض للطرد و الحظر لكني فخورة لان سبب طردي هي مشاعري​​*

*اعذروني يا احبائى الاعضاء لبوحي بحبي له علانية​​*

*الذي احبه انا هو​​*





*هو.....​​*







*انا خجله من ذكر اسمه​​*





*ماذا سافعل​​*




*احببت دون ان افكر​​*



*سوف اقول لكم​​*







*اخاف ان يردني و هذا ما جعلني ابقى صامتة.....لكن اليوم ساتكلم و اقول له اني احبه باعلى صوت...​​*
*الان​​*



*الذي احبه​​*




*هو​​*












*(الضحك)و (الفرفشة)​*







*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​* *تعيشوا وتاكلوا غيرها​​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
* كنت حاسة انها مقلب*
* عشان كده مش قرايتها كلها:smil15:*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*ههههههههه

قديمه على فكره 


*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههه
أجمل عضو الصراحة 
هههههههه​


----------



## just member (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههههه ربنا يسعك ايامك


----------



## candy shop (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يسامحك يا كرستينا 

انا قلت البنت ايه اللى جرالها اتجننت ولا ايه 

مقلب حلو منك يا قمر 

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> * كنت حاسة انها مقلب*
> * عشان كده مش قرايتها كلها:smil15:*​



*هههههههههههههههههههههه نورتى ياروكا تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 سبتمبر 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *ههههههههه
> 
> قديمه على فكره
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لمرورك الجميييييييييل ياهيرو​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> ههههههه
> أجمل عضو الصراحة
> هههههههه​



*هههههههههههههههه ايه رايك عرفت اختار ولا لا نورتنى جدا​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 سبتمبر 2011)

just member قال:


> ههههههههههه ربنا يسعك ايامك



*ميرسى جدا لذوقك ربنا يفرحك دايما وميرسى للتقييم الجميل ربنا يخليك​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 سبتمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> الله يسامحك يا كرستينا
> 
> انا قلت البنت ايه اللى جرالها اتجننت ولا ايه
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههه بجد انا كنت حاطه ايدى على قلبى لاحسن ماحد يفهم من اسم الموضوع حاجه غلط علشان كدا قلت ابعت اللينكات للاعضاء يعنى من مبدا وقوع البلاء ولا انتظاره وميرسى لمرورك الرائع والجميييييييل كاندى​​*


----------



## soso a (8 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 سبتمبر 2011)

يابنتي وانا كمان بحبك بس مش قدام الناس كدة فضحتينا


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوه



*مرورك الاحلى ياسوسو​​*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههههه

لا وهو كمان قلنا انه بيحبك

عل بركة الله هههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر للموضوع الحلو


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يابنتي وانا كمان بحبك بس مش قدام الناس كدة فضحتينا


 والله أنا شايف أنك أنت فضحت حالك مش هي !:fun_lol:​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يابنتي وانا كمان بحبك بس مش قدام الناس كدة فضحتينا



*نووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو​​**كدا​​**نووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> لا وهو كمان قلنا انه بيحبك
> 
> ...



*ميرسى تاسونى لمرورك الجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> والله أنا شايف أنك أنت فضحت حالك مش هي !:fun_lol:​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عندك حق بس دا على اساس ان هو عضو الضحك والفرفشه اللى عليه الموضوع هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يابنتي وانا كمان بحبك بس مش قدام الناس كدة فضحتينا



*هههههههههههههههههههههه كدا كشفت نفسك واظهرت انك عضو الضحك والفرفشه بتقع بسرعه هههههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يابنتي وانا كمان بحبك بس مش قدام الناس كدة فضحتينا



*ربنا يسامحك غيرت مساااااااااااار موضوعى هههههههههههههههههههه وعموما مرورك نورنى جدا​​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههه
كدة برده يا كريستينا

تعزمينا على قصة حبك
هههههههههههههههههههه
طيب كسبتي اعلى تقييم

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههه
ليك يوم يا ظالم
هههههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> كدة برده يا كريستينا
> 
> تعزمينا على قصة حبك
> ...



*بجد ياكليمو كفايه مرورك فى موضوعى المتواضع وربنا يخليك على التقييم الجميل جدا​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> هههههههههه
> ليك يوم يا ظالم
> هههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههههه شربتها ولا لا​​**عموما مستنيه يومك ههههههههههههههههههههههه​​**ميرسى جدا ياسمير للتقيييم​​*


----------



## geegoo (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ماشي يا كرستينا ... الضحك  ؟؟
و انا اقول ايه سر كركر اللي في اسمك .. اتاريه حبيب القلب .. هههه ..
موضوع جميل يا كرستينا .. الف شكر ..


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

geegoo قال:


> ماشي يا كرستينا ... الضحك  ؟؟
> و انا اقول ايه سر كركر اللي في اسمك .. اتاريه حبيب القلب .. هههه ..
> موضوع جميل يا كرستينا .. الف شكر ..



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عرفت سر كركر​​**ربنا يخليك ويفرحك مرورك اسعدنى جدا​​*


----------



## rana1981 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههه كنت متوقعة انه مفلب


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*جميل جدا جدا
أجمل تقييم
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههه
جميلة منك يا حبيبتي
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## هشام المهندس (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*دخلت الموضوع متمنيا ان اكون انا
ولما نزلت تفاجئت وانصدمت
مع الفرفشه يا كرستين تخونين
لن اضحك بعد اليوم لاجلك ساكون محروم
*​


----------



## السـامرية (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كنت متأكد انة مقلب ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ياقمر
*​


----------



## انريكي (8 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا قلت اكيد البنت ديه اتجننت خلاص هههههههههههههههههه

لكن ربنا يسامحك يا بنتي هههههههههههههههه


----------



## MAJI (8 سبتمبر 2011)

كل الذي ارجوه ان يبادلني نفس الشعور​​اطمأني هو سوف يبادلك نفس الشعور
لانه فعلها مع الجميع
شكرا على النكتة الظريفة
الرب يسعدك


----------



## مريم12 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

عسل يا بت يا كركر بامانة 
ههههههههههه
و لازم فى المنتدى بس 
ده فى الدنيا كلها
هههههههههههه
توبيك رائع يا قمر 
و احلى تقييم


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> ههههههههههههه كنت متوقعة انه مفلب



*ميرسى لمرورك الجميييييييل يارنا​​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههه كنت عارفاها *
*فنزلت لاخرها بسرعة *
*بس حلوة خالص يا قمر*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *جميل جدا جدا
> أجمل تقييم
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*ربنا يخليك استاذى النهيسى ويفرحك وميرسى جدا للتقييم​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> جميلة منك يا حبيبتي
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر​



*نورتى صفحتى يادودو ياقمررررررررررررررر​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

هشام المهندس قال:


> *دخلت الموضوع متمنيا ان اكون انا
> ولما نزلت تفاجئت وانصدمت
> مع الفرفشه يا كرستين تخونين
> لن اضحك بعد اليوم لاجلك ساكون محروم
> *​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​**سورى بقى ياهشام​​* *ربنا يجمعك ياهشام على عضوة الشعر والرومانسيه​​**وتعيش وتاخد غيرها​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كنت متأكد انة مقلب ههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا ياقمر
> *​



*هههههههههههههههههههههه جمييييل ثقتك فيا علشان انا كنت خايفه من اسم الموضوع كافى انه يكون شبهه ونورتينى ياقمرررررررررررر​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا قلت اكيد البنت ديه اتجننت خلاص هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لكن ربنا يسامحك يا بنتي هههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه لا لسه بعقلى تعيش وتاخد غيرها ههههههههههههههههههههههه ومرورك اسعدنى جدا ياانريكى​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> كل الذي ارجوه ان يبادلني نفس الشعور​​اطمأني هو سوف يبادلك نفس الشعور
> لانه فعلها مع الجميع
> شكرا على النكتة الظريفة
> الرب يسعدك



*كدا طمنتنى على كدا هو بيحبنى ومش قايل لحد يااااااه على الحب فى صمت له متعته هههههههههههههههههه​​**ونورتنى جدا وميرسى جدا للتقييم ربنا يباركك​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> عسل يا بت يا كركر بامانة
> ههههههههههه
> و لازم فى المنتدى بس
> ده فى الدنيا كلها
> ...



*لا يامريم انا اللى بحبه هههههههههههههههههههههه لو عرفت انه بيحب حد تانى هقتلهم كلهم هههههههههههههههههههههه​​* *ومرورك اسعدنى جدا ياسكره​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه كنت عارفاها *
> *فنزلت لاخرها بسرعة *
> *بس حلوة خالص يا قمر*​



*مرورك الجميييييييل اسعدنى جدا ياقمررررررررررررررررررررر​​**وميرسى جدا للتقييم ربنا يخليكى​​*


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

بجد دمك خفيف اووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## SALVATION (8 سبتمبر 2011)

انتى بتبعتى لمبدع المقالب
قديمة 
وعملتها فى روك نفسة
ههههههههه
-----------
شكراا يا كيرى لدعوتك​


----------



## elamer1000 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يباركك*


*+++*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 سبتمبر 2011)

سندريلا 2011 قال:


> بجد دمك خفيف اووووووووووووووووووى



*ميرسى ربنا يخليكى ياسندريلا​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 سبتمبر 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> انتى بتبعتى لمبدع المقالب
> قديمة
> وعملتها فى روك نفسة
> ههههههههه
> ...



*بتعلم منك يامبدع هههههههههههههههه​​* *تلميذه صغيره فى مدرسة مقالبك​​**وميرسى للمرور الرائع وربنا يخليك​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 سبتمبر 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لمرورك الجمييييييييييييييل ياامير ربنا يخليك ويفرحك دايما​​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*يارب كل ايامك ضحك وفرفشه*

*ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *يارب كل ايامك ضحك وفرفشه*
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما*​



*ربنا يخليك ياكوكو ويفرحك عى طوووووووووووووووووووووووووول​​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
ميرسي كتيييييييير حببتي
ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما يارب
​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههه
> ميرسي كتيييييييير حببتي
> ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما يارب
> ​



*ميرسى ليكى ياحبى​​*


----------



## twety (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*وانا اقول البت بعتالى اللينك بقلب جامد ليييه*
*اتااااااااارى*
*ههههههههههههه ماشى يا تينا*

*ربنا يفرحك يا قمر يا مفرفشه *


----------



## كرستينا كركر (15 سبتمبر 2011)

twety قال:


> *وانا اقول البت بعتالى اللينك بقلب جامد ليييه*
> *اتااااااااارى*
> *ههههههههههههه ماشى يا تينا*
> 
> *ربنا يفرحك يا قمر يا مفرفشه *



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه نورتى ياقمرررررررررررررررر​​*


----------

